# Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?



## Hefti (1. August 2010)

Moin
Bin zum ersten Mal in diesem Bereich des Forums und bin echt begeistert von den Ideen der User hier.
Nun aber zu meinem Problem:
Mir ist ein Bissanzeiger ( Carp Alarm von Eurostar ) von der Gewindeschraube gebrochen und ich wollte deshalb fragen wie man dieses Problem am besten beheben kann. 
Am liebsten würde ich das Gehäuse des Bissanzeigers und die Schraube zusammenkleben, aber welcher Klebstoff ist für so eine Verbindung von Messing und Plastik am besten geeignet?
Zudem sollte die Verbindung so stabil sein, dass man den Bissanzeiger vernünftig fest auf den Ständer schrauben kann.

Schon mal Danke im voraus.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Cobra HH (1. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

momentan fällt mir nur Epoxydharz ein


----------



## gründler (1. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

Moin

Epoxi Giesharz 2K (Baubereich zum Betonrisse Löcher füllen) wird danach wie Stahl,must nur vorher elektrik rausbauen,beides irgendwie verschahlen (Schraube-Plastik) und dann im inneren Giesharz rein.

lg


----------



## Heilbutt (1. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

Um mal das Kind beim Namen zu nennen:

*UHU Plus endfest.*

Gibt´s in jedem Baumarkt. Eine grüne Schachtel mit zwei Tuben drin.
(Es gibt auch den "sofort fest" in der orangenen Schachtel..)

Damit klebe ich seid etlichen Jahren nahezu alles was sich dafür eignet!!!
Wichtig beim kleben: je mehr Fläche desto guter!!!!

Ich hab mit so nem Kleber mal nach nem Crash die ganze Verkleidung meiner 900er GPZ geklebt (das ist keine Shimano sondern ne Kawasaki:q)
Das hat bombig gehalten!!!

Einfach der Gebrauchsanweisung folgen....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## wombel23 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

endfest würd ich auch nehmen klebe damit so ziemlich alles und das zeug hält bombig.kost auch nicht die welt und gibts im baumarkt


----------



## Damyl (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

Uhu Endfest ist wirklich super #6
Den nehm ich auch für alles mögliche.


----------



## Hefti (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

Moin
Erstmal Danke für die schnellen antworten. 
Ich denke mal, dass ich es mit dem Endfest probierten werde. Geht doch ohne verschahlen oder? ( Hab nämlich das handwerkliche Geschick eines Tim Taylors ) 
Ausserdem hab ich so ne grüne Schachtel hier noch irgendwo rumfliegen sehen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Damyl (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

Das Plastik und den Schraubenkopf würde ich anrauhen. Dann nur mit wenig Kleber die Schraube am Gehäuse festkleben, damit alles erst mal fixiert ist. Dann alle paar Stunden wieder eine Lage Kleber drüber. Mach das ruhig öfters.
Wenn du zuviel auf einmal aufträgst, läuft er nur davon.......


----------



## wombel23 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kleber für Messing und Plastik?*

und entfetten nicht vergessen kurz mit verdünner abspülen dann hälts auch


----------

